# What a sweetie!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I got a call this morning for an unexpected transport for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. This little guy is young, maybe a year old, and cute as a bug! We had a few minutes of snuggle time waiting for the next person in the transport and he is just precious. 

Anyone looking for a young cutie, contact Mary Palmer. This little guy will be at the vet's on Monday for a check and to schedule his neuter. I'm not sure of his story other than he came from a BYB.





The "breeder/greeder" gave him a horrible haircut and shave down but you can see just how adorable his face is and how precious he will be when he is cleaned up and taken care of. What a love!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

His eyes are amazing. He looks so gentle.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, what a cutie. And he looks so scared. I hope he finds his forever family soon!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a sweetie-pie. He'll have a furever home soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One more - from the last transport segment!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe, this little one is so precious. Hope that he is safely transported and somewhere getting all the love that he deserves. Precious little Baby


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh SO sweet!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just to sweet. Someone will get a cute boy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a sweetheart! You have a great life ahead of you now!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's so sweet.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a total cutie pie..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone surrendering something this precious!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One more photo - all cleaned up!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Swoon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:wub: Oh my goodness... All cleaned up and ready for some lucky family to love. His eyes are so soulful. Hope he finds the very best family to love and a forever home so that he only knows love and happiness the rest of his little life :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one, but he is on a good journey to find a fabulous home.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance: where is this baby located and adoptable from? He looks just like my baby who was a BYB rescue.


----------

